# portugués



## COOKIE7

COOKIE 7 ASKS:

* Lo digo de corazón (I´m talking seriously/ what I say its true)
* Conocer personas nos deja bellas experiencias (Meeting people gives us beautiful experiences)
* El portugués ... nunca lo he hablado!    (Portuguese... I have never spoken it!)   

Ready to hear suggestions please


----------



## Anjie

** Lo digo de corazón (I´m talking seriously/ what I say its true)*
Digo-o seriamente/o digo em verdade

** Conocer personas nos deja bellas experiencias (Meeting people gives us beautiful experiences)*

Conheçer pessoas nos deixa belas experiências.

** El portugués ... nunca lo he hablado!  (Portuguese... I have never spoken it!) *

O português........nunca o tinha falado



*OJO* esos solo son sugerencias, no me hagas mucho caso porque me han dicho que mi portugués es una barbaridad así que es mejor si esperemos más respuestas de otros lusoparlantes.


----------



## Tomby

Cookie7: Ya sabes, no soy nativo, no obstante te adelanto unas frases.
_* Lo digo de corazón_ = Com franqueza 
_* Conocer personas nos deja bellas experiencias_ = Conhecer pessoas, deixa-nos belas experiências (lembranças) 
_* El portugués ... nunca lo he hablado!_ = O Português! Nunca o falei.

P.D.- Cookie, "lembranças" significa _recuerdos._

_-----_
A ver otras opciones de los nativos. Un abrazo.


----------



## COOKIE7

Más bien creo que tu portugués es muy bueno. Muchas gracias ANGIE!!!



Anjie said:


> ** Lo digo de corazón (I´m talking seriously/ what I say its true)*
> Digo-o seriamente/o digo em verdade
> 
> ** Conocer personas nos deja bellas experiencias (Meeting people gives us beautiful experiences)*
> 
> Conheçer pessoas nos deixa belas experiências.
> 
> ** El portugués ... nunca lo he hablado!  (Portuguese... I have never spoken it!) *
> 
> O português........nunca o tinha falado
> 
> 
> 
> *OJO* esos solo son sugerencias, no me hagas mucho caso porque me han dicho que mi portugués es una barbaridad así que es mejor si esperemos más respuestas de otros lusoparlantes.


----------



## Lusitania

Olá a todos e a todas! Bons dias!

A minha contribuição:

Lo digo de corazón - Digo-o do fundo do meu coração

Conocer personas nos deja bellas experiencias - Conhecer pessoas deixa-nos (ou traz-nos) belas experiências (ou experiências belas)

El portugués ... nunca lo he hablado! - O português nunca o havia falado!

Um abraço


----------



## AGATHA2

Lusitania said:


> - O português nunca o havia falado!
> 
> Um abraço


 
Ola Lusitania !

"havia falado"  é o mesmo que "tinha falado" ??


----------



## Vanda

> havia falado" é o mesmo que "tinha falado" ??


 

Havia falado - mais formal
tinha falado - mais informal


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Havia falado - mais formal
> tinha falado - mais informal


 
Ola Vanda !

Superei - com muita dificultade  - o choque sobre a existencia de duas formas do mais-que-perfeito e agora aparece uma terceira


----------



## Outsider

Sim... 
Todos os tempos perfeitos com o verbo auxiliar "ter"* têm um "Doppelgaenger"  construído com "haver", que é igual em tudo, só que soa mais erudito.

*Excepto o pretérito perfeito composto, que só se faz com "ter".


----------



## Vanda

Oh pobrezinha, Outsider! Você, ainda por cima, acrescenta uma exceção!  A coitada vai ter uma síncope! 

Agatha, quando você superar o terceiro susto e estiver pronta para outros - hehe - estamos por aqui.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Sim...
> Todos os tempos perfeitos com o verbo auxiliar "ter"* têm um "Doppelgaenger"  construído com "haver", que é igual em tudo, só que soa mais erudito.
> 
> *Excepto o pretérito perfeito composto, que só se faz com "ter".


Qué noticia !!!       Não faltam as sorpresas para quem quera aprender português ! Um Doppelgänger sempre é um fenómeno lugubre


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Oh pobrezinha, Outsider! Você, ainda por cima, acrescenta uma exceção!  A coitada vai ter uma síncope!
> 
> Agatha, quando você superar o terceiro susto e estiver pronta para outros - hehe - estamos por aqui.


 
Vou intentar recuperar o fin de semana para vocês terem a posibilidade de passar ão próximo golpe.  Claro, se essa frase fosse correcta ( o que não é muito provavel ) tal vez recuperaría mais rapidamente


----------



## Outsider

Este Doppelgänger é bem educado...


----------

